# Vinyl Wrapping Your board



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

sounds heavy.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Why would you?


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

I haven't done it but have considered it. I would contact a die-cut sticker company and see where they get their vinyl or if they're willing to cut you a deal on it. Vinyl stickers seem to last a good while so I would assume its all about having a nice clean surface for the sticker to stick on.

And why not? Definitely not heavy (do people with crazy sticker jobs have "heavy" boards?) and it gives you a blank canvas to work with on your board. It would be cool to have a die cut sticker maker do logo cutouts in the wrap so you have a reverse sticker kind of look where the normal topsheet is showing through.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

In the process of painting mine. Thought about doing a wrap, then thought...nah.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

The first board I bought had the entire top surface wrapped with a vinyl sticker. I don't get to ride often (I live in ATlanta), but it has held through all of my, and most of the previous owner's trips with very little peeling on the edges.

Go for it.


----------



## MoparMan2011 (Sep 23, 2013)

I have my own 24" vinyl cutter. I do stickers and logos for cars. Just didn't know if it would hold up in some pow! To a reply up top, the reason for it is because I bought a bored I've been wanting for awhile for really good price but it just didn't have the design I wanted.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

and there are a ton of vinyl colors and designs to choose from. Most print shops now carry this as well as some big box auto parts stores. Very abundant on the web as well.

I think you should do it and post the results. Can't cost but $25 ish bucks, so worth the effort and you posting the results


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

BoardSkins| Graphic Sticker Wraps Snowboards Skateboards Longboards

Check these guys out.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Woooo a bit pricey


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

It's not really that bad. Considering I'm gonna be nearly 50 bucks into painting myself plus the time it takes. Still rather have my own satisfaction.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Casual said:


> sounds heavy.


What nonsense.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I thought Casual was being cheeky funny :dunno:


----------



## MoparMan2011 (Sep 23, 2013)

Ok, I'm gunna do it tonight.. It'll only take me a an hour to do it. I'm thinking Gears of War board..


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

At some point you gotta ask yourself, "Do I wanna ride this thing? Or hang it on the wall and look at it?"


----------



## MoparMan2011 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Board Wrapped*

Ok, I wrapped my 162 Nitro Target board last night. I did it pretty plain since it was just a trial but here she is... Before(top) After(bottom)


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

MoparMan2011 said:


> Ok, I wrapped my 162 Nitro Target board last night. I did it pretty plain since it was just a trial but here she is... Before(top) After(bottom)


Looks clean.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

MoparMan2011 said:


> Ok, I wrapped my 162 Nitro Target board last night. I did it pretty plain since it was just a trial but here she is... Before(top) After(bottom)


Nicely done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

LOL, you wrapped the bottom? Classic.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Sick-Pow said:


> LOL, you wrapped the bottom? Classic.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

The Deacon said:


>


LOL, let me troll in peace brah.


----------



## MoparMan2011 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sick-Pow said:


> LOL, you wrapped the bottom? Classic.


at what point in this thread did you read about the bottom being wrapped? Its ok, I remember learning to read too! Just sound out each letter and you'll get it big guy!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Sick-Pow said:


> LOL, let me troll in peace brah.


Sorry man. I was really praying that's what was up. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice job man, looks real clean! Any estimate on the cost of vinyl used?


----------



## MoparMan2011 (Sep 23, 2013)

Jibfreak said:


> Nice job man, looks real clean! Any estimate on the cost of vinyl used?


I own my own vinyl cutter and have a stock pile of material. So if I were to guess it cost be about $4 lol. 

And I'll let you troll in peace.. my bad!


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Just contacted a local vinyl sticker company and they quoted me @ $4/sqft, so roughly $20 to cover a board.

Please update us once the season starts with durability and any issues you encounter.


----------

